# Goldis geben langsam auf......?



## merrie (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo

Freue mich auch hier endlich mal was posten zu können.Bin neu hier und habe schon eine Menge gelernt.Nur eins wohl nicht.Ich hätte wohl mit meinen Fischchen warten sollen,oder?

Habe seit etwa 3 Wochen kleinen 500 l Teich mit Pflanzen,Bachlauf mit angeschlossenem Filter der rund um die Uhr läuft,und sehr klares Wasser mit eiem Ph wert von 7.Also alles denke Ich im grünen Bereich.

Jetzt wollte mein Töchterchen natürlich Goldis.Ich also los,4stk gekauft und langsam reingesetzt.Sind seit einer Woche drin und nun gehen sie langsam(denke ich) dahin.Einer ist schon Tot.Die anderen bewegen sich sehr langsam und den einen kann ich sogar mit der Hand fangen.Haben alle so leicht weisse schuppige Haut und Flecken.Fressen tun sie eigentlich auch,zumindest zwei.
Was kann das sein.Habe mal Fotos angehängt.
mfg


----------



## Ulumulu (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Goldis geben langsam auf......?*

Hallo Merrie

Willkommen hier im Forum. 

Ohjee das hört sich nicht gut an. 

Also der PH-Wert allein ist nicht wirklich auschlaggebend ob das Wasser für Fische gut ist oder nicht es gibt viel wichtigere Werte die zu beachten sind.

Nitrit, Nitrat, Gesamthärte und Karbonarthärte sind auch zu beachten. 
Nitrit ist schädlich für die Fische.

Wassertests besorgen (wenn möglich Tröpfchentests die sind genauer) und testen.

Was für einen Filter hast du und wie lange läuft er schon? 

Wahrscheinlich war der Teich noch nicht „eingefahren“ und deshalb sterben die Fische.

Übrigends sind 500l ein bisschen zu wenig für Fische. Langfristig ist der Teich einfach zu klein.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## jochen (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Goldis geben langsam auf......?*

Hallo Merrie,

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum,

momentan läuft ein Threat der deine Frage beantworten könnte.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5465

Ich denke mal, Ferndiagnosen sind sehr schwer, aber deine Fische könnten eine Nitritvergiftung haben.

Dein Teich konnte sich in der kurzen Zeit noch nicht _biologisch entwickeln_, siehe Nitritpeak.

Bitte so schnell wie möglich deine Wasserwerte messen, am besten mit guten Tröpfchentests und hier einstellen.

Ein Wasserwechsel von 50% könnte auch helfen, wenn es denn eine Nitriterhöhung wäre.

Bitte handle schnell, schütte vor allem _nichts_ ins Wasser, das du von Verkäufern zum _Wohle_ deiner Fische angeboten bekommst.

Viel Spaß noch hier im Forum.


----------



## merrie (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Goldis geben langsam auf......?*

Hallo

Danke erst einmal für die schnelle Hilfe.Habe jetzt einen 50 % wasserwechsel durchgeführt.So das der nitritgehalt erst einmal verdünnt wird.werde mir morgen test besorgen und messen.Wie hoch darf er denn sein bzw. wie sollte er sein?

Und,erholen sich die Fische wieder wenn ich regelmässig wasserwechsel durchführe bis mein nitritgehalt in ordnung ist?
mfg


----------



## jochen (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Goldis geben langsam auf......?*

Hallo Merrie,

Ein Wert von 0,5 mg/ltr. ist für die Fische toxisch.

Ein Wert von 0,2 mg/ltr. kann bei manchen Fischarten schon tötlich ausgehen, jedoch schwere Erkrankungen hervorrufen.

Der Wert sollte immer geringer als 0,1 mg/ltr. haben,

 am besten absolut null betragen, oder besser ausgedrückt nicht nachweißbar sein (nn.)., den Wert absolut Null gibt es eigentlich nicht, da immer sehr geringe Mengen an Nitrit im Wasser sind, die jedoch mit unseren Geräten oder Tests nicht nachweißbar (nn.) sind.

Die Fische können sich nach einer Nitritvergiftung wieder erholen, sind aber viel mehr krankheitsanfälliger als gesunde Fische.
Ich habe mal im www. gelesen das Fische die eine Nitritvergiftung durchgemacht haben in der Regel keine hohe Lebenserwartung haben, weiß aber nicht ob das stimmt, vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand zum Thema der Erfahrung damit hat.


----------



## merrie (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Goldis geben langsam auf......?*

Mahlzeit nochmal.....

Habe soeben mal die Werte des Wassers gemessen.Leider nur mit Teststreifen.Naja habe aber erst mal einen Anhaltspunkt.Vieleicht kann mir ja einer was dazu sagen:

NO3 0
NO2 <1
GH   >10
KH 10
Ph 8

Muss dazu sagen,habe gestern einen 50% Wasserwechsel durchgeführt.
Und der zweite Goldi ist gestern auch gegangen und der Dritte sieht auch nicht gut aus.Habe sie vorsorglich aus dem Teich genommen und in eine Schüssel gesetzt,denke aber an Hand der Werte kann ich sie wwieder reinsetzen,oder!!!!


----------



## jochen (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Goldis geben langsam auf......?*

Hi Merrie,

meinst du mit NO2 kleiner wie 1 oder 0,1mg/ltr?


----------



## merrie (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Goldis geben langsam auf......?*

Das ist auf diesen Teststreifen schlecht zu sehen.Das Feld hat eine Farbe so zwischen 0 und 1 .
Denke es ist kleiner als 1 mg.
Habe mir soeben wassertest über Ebay gekauft.Damit wird es sicher genauer.


----------



## jochen (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Goldis geben langsam auf......?*

Hi,

also wenn der Wert nicht bestimmbar ist würde ich die Fische erstmal nicht wieder in den Teich geben.

zwischen 0,1 und 1,0 ..

ist wie der Unterschied zwischen Leben und Tod.


----------



## merrie (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Goldis geben langsam auf......?*

Das heisst jetzt.......?

Nochmal Wasser wechseln oder soll ich sie erst mal aus dem Teich lassen?
Die Haut der Fische sieht auch so komisch aus.Kann das auch Pilzbefall sein? 
Hab mal Bilder angehängt.


----------

